# small size at 7 week scan



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

just got back from my 7 week scan - according to the dates from ec i am 7 weeks and 4 days however they said that the baby was measuring at 4.7mm and that this was more like for a baby at 6 +1, they said that the baby was slight smal and also that the heart beat was a little slow but that it was because of the small size - i am going back for another scan in 10 days to check growth.

we are worried as this is our 1st pregnancy and we dont really know whether this is common, or if the baby is likely to keep growing and catch up to wot it shud be  Shud we be worrying or is this ok??  

they said that the heart beat was heard clearly and that there was a single intact gestational sac, secondary yolk sac well seen, no eveidnce of a bleed or sac separation and that the cervix is intact.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Scans aren't always 100% accurate in measurements, so this is possibly why it's measuring like this.  In ten days they will be able to see if the baby has grown from today, and see if that rate is ok.  It's a good sign that you saw the heartbeat, so keep positive,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

